

I'm a black ex-cop, and this is the real truth about race and policing - altern8
http://www.vox.com/2015/5/28/8661977/race-police-officer

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9619257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9619257)

